# crabbing in texas city/kemah area



## cloerch (Jul 16, 2011)

can someone please tell me where a good place to take my daughter crabbing around kemah to texas city area? we are in town for a few days for vacation and she would like to catch some crabs. we have never done this, so need all the help anyone is willing to offer. thanks so much!


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner. Thought someone else might have better idea. There is a pier of some sort(left side) on the Dike, but you must pay on weekends. Around Kemah, I don't know. In Seabrook, off Todville you might be able to crab 'round the bridge or the little pond where people also fish, straight in off Nasa Rd. 1.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

pickn'fish said:


> Sorry I didn't reply sooner. Thought someone else might have better idea. There is a pier of some sort(left side) on the Dike, but you must pay on weekends. Around Kemah, I don't know. In Seabrook, off Todville you might be able to crab 'round the bridge or the little pond where people also fish, straight in off Nasa Rd. 1.


I'd guess the area aroud Kemah/Seabrook is pretty crabbed out from all the pressure it gets plus all the crab traps in the bay. I see people crabbing all the time but never see them catching anything.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Drive to Galveston and fish off any of the rock jetties along the seawall with a crab line and a piece of chicken. Females have eggs on underside and must be immediately released...


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Clear Lake park on Nasa 1 used to have a dock you could crab off of and if you take Nasa one across 146 there you can crab on both sides of the road before toddville. Just kite string and chicken legs...


----------



## cloerch (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! we are going to give it a try. wish us luck!


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Good Luck! Let us know how it went...


----------

